# Help finding a replacement switch



## dusnoetos (Jun 1, 2010)

I recently was given a Pioneer SX-636 receiver amp that was built in 1974. It does seem to work OK (have only ran it for about an hour....) But the power switch was removed by the previous owner - because it was busted...

Simply put... i need a replacement switch - And I don't have ½ a-clue as to where to look. Now I realize that I could just bop down to my local hardware store and by any old push switch and it would work - but I would like something that will also look correct. I.E. OEM replacement or one that was scavenged from a dead unit.

Here are pictures of the dead switch (before I popped it open to see if It could be repaired... the internals are busted)


----------



## bambino (Feb 21, 2010)

Do you have any electronic repair shops ? Maybe it could be fixed, it certainly looks doable.:dontknow:


----------



## Mike P. (Apr 6, 2007)

According to Pioneer that is part number ASG-043. That switch was used in the QX-747, QX-949, QX-949A, SA9500, SA9900, SX-535 and the SX-636. 

Have a look here to see if the part is avaialable. Also send them an email and ask if they have a power switch for any of the above models. They may have something that's not listed.

http://www.oaktreevintage.com/Pioneer_Stereo_Parts_Salvage_Units.htm

ebay would be another place to look.


----------



## lcaillo (May 2, 2006)

This is a good list of possible suppliers to start with:

http://www.antiqueradio.org/parts.htm

and this is a good place to find an odd assortment of parts:
http://www.kenselectronics.com/lists/switches.htm#PushButton


----------



## dusnoetos (Jun 1, 2010)

Thanks you all.....

By following the links provided I was able to locate some direct OEM switches... But this brings up a new question. What is a reasonable price for a replacement switch. One site has one for $30 - that just seems excessive to me.

Also... What is the purpose of the capacitor on the switch.... and if I did decide to get a NON-OEM switch would I still need the capacitor?


----------



## bambino (Feb 21, 2010)

I'd say $30 is a fair price if you want it fixed with the correct switch. As far as the Cap goes:dontknow:.


P.S. it's like car parts, you add them all up and they cost more then the car it's self.


----------



## Mike P. (Apr 6, 2007)

I have no idea why but the cap is there for a reason. I wouldn't have a problem with $30 for a OEM switch but that's just me.


----------



## dusnoetos (Jun 1, 2010)

Kinda a bump to this Question: 
Anyone know the purpose of the capacitor on the switch? I have found a switch that will fit... but do I need the capacitor?


----------



## bambino (Feb 21, 2010)

The capaciter is definatly there for a reason i just don't have the answer for you. I'm sure one of our more knowledgable members will have an answer.:T


----------



## lcaillo (May 2, 2006)

The reason for the cap is to minimize arcing when the switch is closed. The capacitor takes a small time to charge, providing a very small delay in the flow of current as the switch is closed. Think of the current in the arc of a closing switch as a rapid transient signal. A small value cap allows a small amount of that transient current to pass, effectively bypassing the contacts to avoid the arc that might otherwise occur. Note that the cap is a very small value, far smaller than would allow 60Hz to pass. You might also see some old units with a resistor in series with the cap. It is called a snubber circuit.


----------



## dusnoetos (Jun 1, 2010)

lcaillo said:


> The reason for the cap is to minimize arcing when the switch is closed. The capacitor takes a small time to charge, providing a very small delay in the flow of current as the switch is closed. Think of the current in the arc of a closing switch as a rapid transient signal. A small value cap allows a small amount of that transient current to pass, effectively bypassing the contacts to avoid the arc that might otherwise occur. Note that the cap is a very small value, far smaller than would allow 60Hz to pass. You might also see some old units with a resistor in series with the cap. It is called a snubber circuit.


 Well that makes perfect sense. Thank you for your willingness to share your knowledge with the rest of us.


----------



## louvain (Oct 21, 2010)

Good option Mike and helpful ideas in finding a replacement switch.


----------

